# looking for 57cm c-c Eddy Merckx MX, TSX or SLX



## pablo pinchasso (Jul 14, 2007)

got a cycling buddy that rode one of my Merckx and has decided that after one ride on mine he has to have one... Gee I wonder why...

Need a nice 57cm c-c seat tube bike good to excelent condition. can be scratched up and need paint but frame must be straignt and no dents. with or with out fork Prefer TSX over SLX but will look at all. prefer under $600.00
shipped but won't rule out anything.


----------



## pablo pinchasso (Jul 14, 2007)

*not looking anymore.....got one that might be for sale*

Changed my mind now not looking ....thinking of selling my 10th anniv Mercxk 57cm w Dura Ace headset.....got a MX on the way


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

I actually just bought a blue SLX on eBay in 57 ,http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130539854043&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123 I wish it was possible to get decent paint/chrome for under $600


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Anyone know of..*

any other Corsa Extra or MX Leaders floating around out there in a 57 c to c... Prefer MX Leader: 04/05...


----------



## Matt1986 (Mar 19, 2010)

Not sure if you're still looking, but for any interested there is a 58 (C-T) SLX 10th anniversary frame up on ebay for $550. It's a little scratched up, but if it were a couple of sizes larger and I didn't already have an '85 Professional to build up I'd probably snap it up.

1990 EDDY MERCKX "10th ANNIVESARY" frameset 58cm used | eBay


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

gone now , maybe the OP bought it ? That frame went around quite a few times !

ps If they have bought it and want to sell that 7410 BB i am keen to get one in Italian thread , maybe even buy that 7400 headset !

(edited) I just looked at the pics and its looks like a longer spindled UN91 for a 7400 series crankset


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*Merckx Corsa 01*

I've got a Merckx Corsa 01 in size 57 c-c that I am getting ready to sell. Send me a PM if interested. Frame is in excellent condition with no dents, rust or chips. I am the original owner and bought it new about 5 years ago. Fork steerer is uncut.

I absolutely hate to part with this frame, but something has to go. Most of my riding now is commuting, and I just got a new commuter bike, so I need more space in my garage.

I have posted an ad on RBR Review for this frame, so I guess it's OK to include a link:

Merckx Corsa 01 - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com


----------



## Matt1986 (Mar 19, 2010)

latman said:


> gone now , maybe the OP bought it ? That frame went around quite a few times !
> 
> ps If they have bought it and want to sell that 7410 BB i am keen to get one in Italian thread , maybe even buy that 7400 headset !
> 
> (edited) I just looked at the pics and its looks like a longer spindled UN91 for a 7400 series crankset


Haha, er, actually that was me - I've been after a 10th anniversary frame for ages and after measuring up my 80's racer/commuter they're almost identical geometry. Smaller than my weekend ride, but I can live with that! Also, NOS is out of my budget, so a slightly scuffed frame I can restore and ride is ideal for me. 

I know you mentioned the BB wasn't exactly what you're looking for, but let me know if you have any interest in the headset. I'm in Aus too and I'll be happy to give you preference before it goes the ebay route.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Missed it..*

Oh well.. Guess it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

tarwheel2 said:


> I've got a Merckx Corsa 01 in size 57 c-c that I am getting ready to sell. Send me a PM if interested. Frame is in excellent condition with no dents, rust or chips. I am the original owner and bought it new about 5 years ago. Fork steerer is uncut.
> 
> I absolutely hate to part with this frame, but something has to go. Most of my riding now is commuting, and I just got a new commuter bike, so I need more space in my garage.
> 
> ...


I have exactly the same colour scheme on my strada OS , I wonder how many of each design they did ?


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

And I saw ths frame on eBay recently


----------



## fatsteelfreak (Jun 28, 2007)

latman said:


> And I saw ths frame on eBay recently


It's on it's way to oz as i speak.. 

Andy


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

fatsteelfreak said:


> It's on it's way to oz as i speak..
> 
> Andy


Cool , where in Australia ?


----------



## fatsteelfreak (Jun 28, 2007)

west coast.....

Andy


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

how many Merckx bikes will this one take you to Andy ?


----------



## fatsteelfreak (Jun 28, 2007)

latman said:


> how many Merckx bikes will this one take you to Andy ?


More that i care to admit to... :blush2::blush2: but more than 10......


----------



## hazlook (Sep 14, 2011)

58cm MX leader telekom also enroute to WA right now, my first Merckx


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

hazlook said:


> 58cm MX leader telekom also enroute to WA right now, my first Merckx


I think there was an SLX telecom on eBay , where did you find yours hazlook?


----------



## hazlook (Sep 14, 2011)

The corsa extra still appears to be for sale, a bit steep on the price side of things for me though at $1295. I picked mine up on the bay also, it was listed on sunday, I had to figure out how I could pay for it (!!) then I made an offer on monday which was accepted pretty much straight away so it wasn't around long.

I snagged it for $710, not in perfect condition it has a couple of minor paint chips but no dents etc. Will post pics when it arrives.


----------



## fatsteelfreak (Jun 28, 2007)

hazlook said:


> The corsa extra still appears to be for sale, a bit steep on the price side of things for me though at $1295. I picked mine up on the bay also, it was listed on sunday, I had to figure out how I could pay for it (!!) then I made an offer on monday which was accepted pretty much straight away so it wasn't around long.
> 
> I snagged it for $710, not in perfect condition it has a couple of minor paint chips but no dents etc. Will post pics when it arrives.


Which colour did you end up with?. I got a Molteni orange MXL and a red Corsa Max made from the same tubeset....


----------



## hazlook (Sep 14, 2011)

Telekom


----------

